# Thermal ratings for ME motors?



## MechEngineerMike (Mar 31, 2013)

Im looking for any information you can share on the thermal performance of the Mars electric motor series (specifically the ME-1004). Maximum operating temperature? Thermal insulation class? etc. This will help me determine if i am overheating and need to add additional cooling to my system. Thanks!


----------

